# Hosting sites with dedicated servers.



## AJ32 (Aug 11, 2007)

I want to split up some of our websites and put them each on their own dedicated webserver and dedicated database server, to increase their performance.

The problem is, I don't know how to forward port 80 to different servers depending on the request's... domain name (don't know the proper term for that).

Can I do this with a normal router or do I need some kind of "router server" or something like that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

It depends on what router you have now. Could you post what router is currently being used?


----------

